# Danio choprae and Marbled Hatchet Fish for meeting



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

This definitely qualifies as late notice, but I have about 8 Danio choprae and approx 12 wild caught marbled hatchet fish I'd like to sell. The Danios are $2 and $1 for the Hatchet Fish. The Danios are contingent upon my ability to catch the little beauties in my 75g. 

Let me know by posting here before 8:30am Sunday morning.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd be willing to give the Hatchetfish a try. Have you had much trouble with them leaping out of your tanks?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I'd be willing to give the Hatchetfish a try. Have you had much trouble with them leaping out of your tanks?


YES! I started with 30 and have 12-14 now. You really have to cover the tank and watch it when you feed them, which is when I lost most of them. I'd turn my back for a minute or two and come back to find one on the floor. They are really sweet little guys though, I'd keep them but want to try some other things.

-Russ


----------

